# LF: fishing locations



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure if there's free fishing father's day weekend this year. If so, I'm looking for a good spot to fish. Every father's day, we'd go fish for hours can catch nothing but mini bullheads...my dad's been so disappointed over the years...he's given up. Was hoping for info on a good place that we can get to by car. Also what times are best for catching fish?

Thanks


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

with all this rain most river to to hight for good fishing, but sall lakes should be ok. Some poeple will say that first light is the best time to go fishing but I've caught just as many in the middle of the day.

Whonnock Lake was always good for trout and black crappy, you can fish from the dock... as long as you stay out of the rowing clubs way, or you'll need a boat of some kind.

Rolley lake wasn't to bad last time I was there (like 4 years ago) got a few nich trout.

Mike lake is good for trout or so I've heard. Once again ther is a dock to fish from or bring a boat.

Mill lake is said to have lots of fish... it's stocked plus someone let a buch of goldfish go in there so there is chance you can cacth your self a new pet!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Ambleside is good when it is in coming tide. My kids got a few good size sole/flounder last week.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I hear the free fishing is only for non-tidal areas. Are these considered non-tidal?


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm guessing amble side isn't


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Ambleside is tidal. I've been catching a few small trout at Rolley lake each time I go out. It is stocked with rainbows but I always seem to catch more cutthroats. An earth worm on a size 6 single barbless hook is perfect. Use a small plastic float about 3' up from the hook and cast it out as far as you can.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Cultus Lake in Chilliwack is having a derby this weekend. Very family oriented and prizes too.

While your there you could check out Kirks stuff at Fraser Valley Tropical Fish


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

whats a derby? a race?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

No a competition to see who can catch fish and how many.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

You could try Rice Lake. They stock a lot of the local lakes with catchables (trout). It depends on what you want to do. Most local rivers are either closed, high and dirty, or don't have a run in now. You could go trout fishing on Harrison Lake, the Stave has cutties, some access spots on Pitt Lake for cutties and dollies. There is a learning curve to all of it. Probably the quickest success is what Charles suggested and try for some flounders, perch, and bullheads off Ambelside. The Cap has some coho in it now, but it can be frustrating for people new to it. As I found out from the Aqua lounge "What you really look like" thread , there are a number of BC aquaria members that fish. You should get quite a bit of info.

Cheers
Hammer


----------



## Parasoul (May 5, 2010)

Within distance of the Lower Mainland you can probably try Lafarge Lake, and Sasmat Lake. Both are rather accessible. Both have been stocked recently with larger amounts of rainbow trouts. Rainbow trout, Brook trout, Brown bullhead, Cutthroat trout, and Lake whitefish are found there in Lafarge.

Deer Lake while having less trout also has carp that can be caught with some boiled corn kernels. There are boat rentals in the summer, maybe even now.

Deeper in Coquitlam is Minnekhada Slough in the Minnekhada Regional Park. Somewhere in there it offers Black Crappie and Largemouth Bass.

Buntzen is flooded/flooding right now and can be inaccessible which is too bad; there are a lot of fish in there that are probably not being caught right now.

Refer to http://www.fishingwithrod.com/fishing_report/stocking_2.html


----------

